
Do this. Directives – part 1 - axk
https://sivers.org/d1
======
galfarragem
Derek is a new kind of philosopher. His informal and unpretentious style
allows him to impact more people than ever before.

------
meisterbrendan
so glad he posted these. been waiting for it.

